

Hypercritical: A Dark Age of Objective-C - jakewalker
http://5by5.tv/hypercritical/14

======
jakewalker
tl;d(l): Because Objective-C's memory management (or lack thereof) is
presently a benefit to iOS when mobile devices have limited resources, Apple
has bought itself some time before relying on Objective-C for development of
OS X and iOS applications becomes a serious problem for their business.

